# Multiple attempts to "hack" my account.....



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

I keep getting emails telling me my account is locked because of too many password attempts... I have received 5-10 of these over the past 3 days... it is not anyone I know... my guess is it is some kind of "bot" trying to "guess" my password to then allow the user to post spam (I had a similar problem on a car board I run)... 

so what is the resolution to this? don't want my account canceled..


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Change your password to something like "(DSH (FSFH S( FS(GFT( SOIJFHSdfojsdifsd89f7234&^%%%*GgUYR765FUfUR$%#^%^%^FUHGUGGtguyfgguhgasdasd6768787685$%^$%#^*^(^(^(T$#@[email protected]!#$%^&*())*(___JJIUG*&G*G"

You'll probably be ok.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Were you one of the ones impacted by the SONY Network breach or hack?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Change your password to something like "(DSH (FSFH S( FS(GFT( SOIJFHSdfojsdifsd89f7234&^%%%*GgUYR765FUfUR$%#^%^%^FUHGUGGtguyfgguhgasdasd6768787685$%^$%#^*^(^(^(T$#@[email protected]!#$%^&*())*(___JJIUG*&G*G"
> 
> You'll probably be ok.


Haha that wont do him any good. His account keeps getting locked because somthing in just typing in random passwords to try to guess the right one. Having that...clusterfuck wont stop the repeated attempts to guess his pass word lol.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Haha that wont do him any good. His account keeps getting locked because somthing in just typing in random passwords to try to guess the right one. Having that...clusterfuck wont stop the repeated attempts to guess his pass word lol.


you got it..


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

What's worse than someone attempting to guess your password and locking it up is someone SUCCEEDING in guessing your password. The guy will either get tired and stop, or succeed, or keep trying. I'd change the password first if it's not already a strong one, then worry about what to do about the repeated attempts.

I don't know how much power the admins have to change this site, but the best fix for your issue would be to change the lock-out to a timed lock-out, i.e. account is frozen for 5 minutes then reactivates. That way the scumbag can only guess 3 passwords every 5 minutes (assuming it's 3 times to lock out). At that rate we'll all fly apart due to the expansion of the universe before he guesses it.

If he's going after your account specifically, it may be because he wants the name specifically. You can change your handle without losing the account if you're not too attached to it. Yeah, your name is probably Anthony, but chances are my name isn't Donutz, so maybe it's not that big a deal.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah it is a really strong password.. 


the IP is 31.192.105.125


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply here. I did a quick search on that IP and turned up nothing. No user id's or stuff like that. Unfortunately if I can't link an account to the IP I can't ban them. I've contacted the site owners about this. Hopefully I'll get a reply back sooner than later.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

IP address should be blocked. Let me know if you continue to have problems.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> IP address should be blocked. Let me know if you continue to have problems.


thank you for the help it is appreciated!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Russia...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Russia...
> 
> View attachment 5892


No surpises there


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

in soviet russia...
actually, no, i'm not going to do that.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's because your username is 'Anthony'. The bot programmer thinks you must be the kind of person who makes a password like '4321'. 

If *username* = var('*realnames*') GOTO *retardedpasswordlist*

username = array('Anthony, Bob, WilliamGentry')

retardedpasswordlist = ('1111, 2222, 3333, 4444.....')








Catch that, Flick?


----------

